# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Prof. Dr. Numan Kurtulmuş Kimdir?

## ceyda

İsmini aldığı dedesi Numan Kurtulmuş, Kurtuluş Savaşı'nda binbaşı olarak görev yapmış ve latin harfleriyle yazılmış ilk Türkçe ilmihal kitabı olarak bilinen Amentü Şerhi'nin yazarıdır. Lise eğitimini İstanbul İmam Hatip Lisesi'nde aldı. İstanbul Üniversitesi İşletme Fakültesinde lisans eğitimini 1982 yılında ve yüksek lisans eğitiminide 1984 yılında tamamladı.

1988 - 1989 yılları arasında ABDde Temple University School of Business & Managementda lisansüstü çalışmalarına devam etti. 1990 - 1993 yıllarında Amerika Birleşik Devletlerinde Cornell University New York State School of Industrial & Labor Relationsnda misafir öğretim üyesi olarak görevde bulundu ve doktorasını verdi. 1994 tarihinde İstanbul Üniversitesi İktisat Fakültesi'nde doçent oldu. 2004 yılında ise profesör ünvanını aldı.

Sanayi Ötesi Dönüşüm ve İnsan Kaynakları Yönetiminde Japonya Modeli adlı kitaplarının yanında Stok Yönetiminin Data Base Yaklaşımıyla Entegre Edilmesi ve Model İnsan Tipi Açısından Endüstri İlişkilerindeki Değişim konularında yüksek lisans ve doktora tezleri ve birçok yayımlanmış makalesi mevcuttur. Eğitimini tamamladığı İstanbul Üniversitesi İktisat Fakültesinde sosyal siyaset, çalışma ekonomisi ve insan kaynakları yönetimi öğretmenliği yaptı. Akademik yaşamına İstanbul Ticaret Üniversitesi'nde devam etti. Ayrıca, çeşitli uluslararası ve Türk kuruluşların sempozyum ve seminerlerinde konuşmacı olarak yer aldı.Ayrıca şu anda İstanbul Ticaret Üniversitesi'nde Ekonomi Hocalığı Yapmaktadır.


1998 yılında siyaset yaşamına Necmettin Erbakan'ın yanında girerek Fazilet Partisi İstanbul İl Başkanı ve Genel İdare Kurulu üyesi olarak görev yaptı. 2001 yılında Fazilet Partisi'nin kapatılmasından sonra ise Saadet Partisi İstanbul İl Başkanlığı ve genel başkan yardımcılığı görevlerini birlikte yürüttü. 25 Ekim 2008 tarihine kadar Saadet Partisinde siyasi işlerden sorumlu genel başkan yardımcısı olarak görev yaptı. 17 Ekim 2008 tarihinde ise Saadet Partisi genel başkanı Recai Kutan yapmış olduğu basın toplantısında 26 Ekim 2008 günü Ankara'da yapılacak kongrede tek genel başkan adayı olarak Numan Kurtulmuş'un katılacağını açıklamıştı. Ankara'da Saadet Partisi 3. Büyük Kongresi adı ile Atatürk Kapalı Spor Salonu yapılan kongre sonucunda kullanılan 946 oyun geçerli olan 924 oyunun hepsini alarak Saadet Partisi genel başkanı olmuştur.

----------

